# 2010-2011 NFL Thread



## Johnny Caldera (Aug 3, 2010)

I figured I'd get this started early. Who's excited for this season? Any early predictions? I'd like to think my Jets will live up to the hype, but with Revis in his contract dispute and the many ego's that can be found in that locker room, plus the luck we've managed to have, I won't get my hopes up for Dallas 2011 just yet... Apart from that, I can see Green Bay being a contender, Minnesota (provided Favre is back to health and returns, he did have an outstanding season), San Francisco could be a surprise threat, and in the AFC I can see Baltimore taking themselves deep into the playoffs despite secondary issues, Cincinnati have a great chance at a good record, and Houston have a shot at the wild card they just missed out on last season. San Diego are a dead giveaway for the playoffs, there is no competition in that division. Apart from that, I'm excited.


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 5, 2010)

Diehard Ravens fan here...there's a lot of optimism in Baltimore entering the season, and with good reason. The offense went from middle-of-the-road, at best, to potentially one of the most explosive in the AFC. Most people already know that the Ravens have a dominant offensive line and one of the best multi-purpose backs in Ray Rice, and word around camp is that Joe Flacco is continuing to get better and more mature. Todd Heap is looking sharp (and healthy) and Donte Stallworth has been impressive thus far. Add in Anquan Boldin (we know what he brings: a big, strong WR who can work the middle of the field), and two athletic rookie TE's (Ed Dixon and Dennis Pitta) and the Raven's offense looks capable of putting up lots of points, at least on paper.

On the defensive side, injuries have been an issue. A couple weeks ago, rookie Sergio Kindle fell down two flights of stairs, fractured his skull, and will presumably miss training camp. Not the end of the world considering how deep we are at linebacker. The bigger issue is with the secondary. Dominuque Foxworth tore his ACL is is going to miss the entire season. He was a lock to start at cornerback again this season. He will certainly be missed and it puts additional emphasis on the returns of CB's Lardarius Webb and Fabian Washington, both of whom are coming off of season-ending injuries in 2009. Ed Reed is also battling health issues and is in a bit of a contract dispute. He is a possibility to start the season on the PUP. 

I think the Ravens are in good shape to win the AFC North. The Bengals should be solid, but I don't think they are going to take the division a second year in a row. The Steelers are going to be without Big Ben for at least 4 games and they lost their best WR, Santonio Holmes. Their running game is lackluster too. But they will still get by because of that defense. Browns = crap. 'Nuff said.

p.s. I wish I knew as much about playing guitar as I do about football


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Aug 5, 2010)

I totally agree. If there is one team I'm afraid of, it's the Ravens haha. Looking forward to week one though!


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm gonna be in class for the entirety of that week 1 MNF game  and every MNF game this year


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Aug 5, 2010)

Daaamn man. Here in Australia it's going to be on a Tuesday at 9/10am and luckily I don't have any University classes until that evening so that works out awesome!


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's all well and good, but doesn't it also mean that every other game is on at about 3am Monday morning? That's a bit of a bummer...


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah it does haha, but for the last few years I've been getting up whenever a jets game is broadcast (we get one 1pm game, one 4pm game, Sunday night and Monday night per week.) and I record the rest on to my pay tv system so I can watch them later.


----------



## bass7620bk (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm interested to see if the Madden curse will be broken this year.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Aug 11, 2010)

All i got to say is its gonna be a rough season for me...I'm a Steelers fan.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 1, 2010)

bass7620bk said:


> I'm interested to see if the Madden curse will be broken this year.



dont count on it, the saints will barely make the playoffs, if they even do. They paid off the refs last year to get to the superbowl, its obvious to anyone who watched their games.

And im not even a vikings or colts fan.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 4, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> dont count on it, the saints will barely make the playoffs, if they even do. They paid off the refs last year to get to the superbowl, its obvious to anyone who watched their games.
> 
> And im not even a vikings or colts fan.



That is quite possibly the dumbest thing I think I have ever read.


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Sep 6, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> That is quite possibly the dumbest thing I think I have ever read.



Agreed. All I can say is thank god the Revis holdout is over. All we need now is for Sanchez to be somewhat consistent and keep turnovers to a minimum.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 6, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> dont count on it, the saints will barely make the playoffs, if they even do. They paid off the refs last year to get to the superbowl, its obvious to anyone who watched their games.
> 
> And im not even a vikings or colts fan.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 7, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> dont count on it, the saints will barely make the playoffs, if they even do. They paid off the refs last year to get to the superbowl, its obvious to anyone who watched their games.
> 
> And im not even a vikings or colts fan.



Moron.


Also,


----------



## MetalheadMattyG (Sep 8, 2010)

Saints fan here. I can't wait until Game 1 tomorrow, gonna be an epic rematch. I think we have a legitimate shot at the repeat, we've retained almost our entire roster. Other threats are the always impressive Colts and Pats. I'm also looking forward to seeing how the Ravens do, now that they have two high level WRs it should be interesting. for NFC I'm giving chances to Saints, Vikes, and Green Bay.


----------



## Joose (Sep 12, 2010)

Go Broncos!

Our time to shine is coming in the next few years. Let's start off on a good note by beating Jacksonville!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 12, 2010)

My Browns are favored to beat Tampa, we'll see how that goes. I'd like for that to happen, haha.

Also, stoked to watched the Ravens smash the Jets tomorrow.

I know this is an NFL thread, but i'd also just like to post a big "LOL" at James Madison beating Virginia Tech.


----------



## MetalheadMattyG (Sep 12, 2010)

Is anyone else curious to see how the Redskins do this year? I'm not a Skins fan but I do like Shanahan and his numbers (and rings) speak for themselves, amirite?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 12, 2010)

Went to the Seahawks game today and watched them crush the hopes and dreams of the Niners. When will they realize that Alex Smith sucks? One game doesn't mean much, but the Pete Carroll era is off to a good start.

Sorry Joose, but you guys are going down next Sunday. We have a division to win over here.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


>





I see you are also a UT fan; I guess you have a soft spot for over-rated teams.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnny Caldera said:


> Agreed. All I can say is thank god the Revis holdout is over.* All we need now is for Sanchez to be somewhat consistent and keep turnovers to a minimum.*



The only way he stays under 20 INT's this year is if he gets hurt and misses half the season. Did you watch Hard Knocks??? Dude is a moron. Why on earth you would try to build a franchise around him as your quarterback is beyond me; average player, terrible leader.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnny Caldera said:


> I figured I'd get this started early. Who's excited for this season? Any early predictions? I'd like to think my Jets will live up to the hype, but with Revis in his contract dispute and the many ego's that can be found in that locker room, plus the luck we've managed to have, I won't get my hopes up for Dallas 2011 just yet... Apart from that, I can see Green Bay being a contender, Minnesota (provided Favre is back to health and returns, he did have an outstanding season), San Francisco could be a surprise threat, and in the AFC I can see Baltimore taking themselves deep into the playoffs despite secondary issues, Cincinnati have a great chance at a good record, and Houston have a shot at the wild card they just missed out on last season. San Diego are a dead giveaway for the playoffs, there is no competition in that division. Apart from that, I'm excited.




JETS


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2010)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> All i got to say is its gonna be a rough season for me...I'm a Steelers fan.



They're now 1-0 better than the media was expecting them to be


----------



## synrgy (Sep 13, 2010)

Opening the season with a win over the Cowboys? FUCK YEAH!!

Love them Hogs. 

Thanks for making so many mistakes yesterday, Dallas.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 14, 2010)

Man, Sanchez put on a clinic last night.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 14, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Man, Sanchez put on a clinic last night.


 


Glad I'm not a Jets fan. Looks like it might be a long season for them.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 14, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Glad I'm not a Jets fan. Looks like it might be a long season for them.



At least he didn't throw an interception. 

He needs to grow a pair at some point and actually throw the ball down-field. You'll never know if you can be an NFL quarterback if you never try; stop dumping the ball down to the running back on every play.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 14, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> He needs to grow a pair at some point and actually throw the ball down-field. You'll never know if you can be an NFL quarterback if you never try; stop dumping the ball down to the running back on every play.


 
Yeah, I was shocked at how he handled that last drive. He took 2/3 of the remaining clock time to move the ball like 12 yards. You've got to air it out a couple of times and give your receivers a chance to pull one down and win the game. 

Unrelated rant - No love for the Seahawks in most of the updated power rankings I've seen so far. I know that no one cares about the NFC West (yeah, its a terrible division, I know) but come on, we completely dismantled SF and most of the rankings still have the Niners above the Hawks!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 14, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Yeah, I was shocked at how he handled that last drive. He took 2/3 of the remaining clock time to move the ball like 12 yards. You've got to air it out a couple of times and give your receivers a chance to pull one down and win the game.
> 
> Unrelated rant - No love for the Seahawks in most of the updated power rankings I've seen so far. I know that no one cares about the NFC West (yeah, its a terrible division, I know) but come on, we completely dismantled SF and most of the rankings still have the Niners above the Hawks!



Power rankings are beyond retarded. The Texans ran over and through the Colts, but the Colts are still ranked higher than they are.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2010)

From KSK today; sometimes the best Photoshops are the most simple.







Lot's more awesome shops in here => http://kissingsuzykolber.uproxx.com...e-summers-hottest-memes-together-at-last.html





.


----------



## cycloptopus (Sep 16, 2010)

New York Giants are gonna kick some arse this year, gentlemen...


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Sep 17, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> At least he didn't throw an interception.
> 
> He needs to grow a pair at some point and actually throw the ball down-field. You'll never know if you can be an NFL quarterback if you never try; stop dumping the ball down to the running back on every play.



Wow you're not a fan of Sanchez are you haha. I couldn't watch hard knocks because I live in Australia unfortunately. I agree though. He's not showing the growth that we should be seeing by this point. He better prove everyone wrong against the Patriots, because he can only throw for under 100 yards and no TDs for so long. I'm just thankful that we have a great D (but what the hell was with those penalties!), because if we didn't then that game could've easily been 31 - 9. Pity about big Jenks though, that's such a bad loss.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 17, 2010)

^

Yes, I am judging him a bit harshly. But I keep hearing everyone saying things like, "if Sanchez just manages the game, it's the Jet's year." Just managing the game really won't cut it in the NFL. That Ravens vs. Jets game was painful to watch. Both him and Flacco "managed" the game, and it ended 10-9. I realize those were two quality defenses, but see how many games you can win in a season with 10 points or less.

I want Mark Brunell to get one more shot!!


----------



## Joose (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm so glad my Broncos stomped the Seahawks today. Last week was too good for them, too much hype.

I'm still not happy about losing to the Jags, we played like we didn't really want it. But at the same time, they played pretty good. In fact, it was one of the best games I've seen.

But today, Denver busted out some shit no one saw coming. I don't give a shit how other people feel about him, Josh McDaniels is gonna take this team a long way over the next couple years. Hell, I know a lot of people who have said things along the lines of, "McDaniels is such an ass that he's gonna take Denver to another Superbowl in the next 5 years".

And to be honest, I could see that happening, but of course I'm not gonna sit here and say that it's GOING to happen lol.

I'd like to see us pick up Randy Moss. I don't doubt it could happen. Him and McDaniels already know each other very well, and I think Denver could afford him for what he's capable of bringing to the table.


----------



## Johnny Caldera (Sep 20, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Yes, I am judging him a bit harshly. But I keep hearing everyone saying things like, "if Sanchez just manages the game, it's the Jet's year." Just managing the game really won't cut it in the NFL. That Ravens vs. Jets game was painful to watch. Both him and Flacco "managed" the game, and it ended 10-9. I realize those were two quality defenses, but see how many games you can win in a season with 10 points or less.
> 
> I want Mark Brunell to get one more shot!!



Today was definitely an improvement! I'm happy with Sanchez's performance, despite New England's secondary issues. But man, we're dropping like flies on defense! Hopefully Revis isn't out for too long.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 20, 2010)

Johnny Caldera said:


> Today was definitely an improvement! I'm happy with Sanchez's performance, despite New England's secondary issues. But man, we're dropping like flies on defense! Hopefully Revis isn't out for too long.



He definitely played well today. Not quite sure where that came from, did his balls finally drop??


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 20, 2010)

I grew up near Green Bay, and the Packers are like a religion in Wisconsin. They may be 2-0, but there is cause for worry, now that Ryan Grant is out for the season. Without him, they have zip for a running game! The Pack may have won 34-7 yesterday, but there was NO REASON for them to plod through the first half against the Bills (one of the worst teams in the NFL this year), like they did!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 20, 2010)

Joose said:


> I'm so glad my Broncos stomped the Seahawks today. Last week was too good for them, too much hype.


 


Boo! I don't know WTF was up with Hasselbeck yesterday, but... ouch. Yet another home opener victory for the Broncos. Maybe I need to give Kyle Orton some more credit.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2010)

Sanchez is making me eat my words.... that handsome dumb bastard.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 27, 2010)

cycloptopus said:


> New York Giants are gonna kick some arse this year, gentlemen...



Yeah, that's looking to be REAL accurate


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Sanchez is making me eat my words.... that handsome dumb bastard.


 
Yeah, he must have taken some really good notes in the film room after that first game. He's been a completely different quarterback the last two games.


----------



## lobee (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats/condolences to the Packers for beating the Packers. You'd think they would learn to tighten up on special teams and penalty discipline after last year.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 28, 2010)

lobee said:


> Congrats/condolences to the Packers for beating the Packers. You'd think they would learn to tighten up on special teams and penalty discipline after last year.



Or they could just not forget Pee-wee level fundamentals; you carry the ball high and tight, on the side of your body closest to the sideline. Most hits will generally come from the middle of the field, and if you do fumble, it will likely go out of bounds. That idiot receiver barely had that ball tucked in his arm closest to the middle of the field, and what do you know, he fumbles and the ball stays in bounds for the defense to recover. derp


----------



## cycloptopus (Sep 28, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, that's looking to be REAL accurate


 no worries, mang. They will turn it around...


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 28, 2010)

for a real laugh look at fox sports power rankings out today....Titans above Falcons and saints? Bears above ravens and Jets?...what a rip


NFL Power Rankings - Top 32 NFL Football Teams - FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Joose (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone seen/heard this yet?

Falcons TV | Atlanta Falcons

Not a Falcons fan, but they sure as fuck are my favorite band!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 12, 2010)

Stickied


----------



## Bobo (Oct 24, 2010)

Joose said:


> Anyone seen/heard this yet?
> 
> Falcons TV | Atlanta Falcons
> 
> Not a Falcons fan, but they sure as fuck are my favorite band!



Ha that is pretty cool.

Oh and the Titans again won today


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 26, 2010)

So Tony Dungy declared the Seahawks the best team in the NFC on Sunday Night Football. Dan Patrick and Rodney Harrison's reaction: 

What is up with the NFC this season? Most of the predicted "contenders" are floundering right now (Dallas, Minnesota, New Orleans, San Fran). I don't know what to make of it, but go Hawks! Next week's game at Oakland quickly went from an automatic win to something to worry about. I still can't understand how THE RAIDERS PUT UP 59 POINTS IN THREE QUARTERS against a team that despite their record isn't really half bad. Crazy season so far.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 8, 2010)

The Dallas Cowboys. The true mystery of the NFL. I can't stand the Cowboys, and I find this collapse incredibly hilarious. As far as I'm concerned, they're getting what they deserve for their sense of entitlement and inconceivable arrogance after declaring this years Super Bowl a home game. I think every team in the NFL feels this way too, and the Cowboys will be lucky to win three games this year as every team is going to give them their best shot to send a message. Pride comes before the fall.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2010)

Let's see if T.Ocho can blow another game tonight  Think maybe those guys will figure out they should be playing football instead of running their mouths? I mean at 2-5 I think they need more distractions...

UPDATE: Despite pretty much being given a touchdown, the Bungles lose again  (Seriously, could you explain to me how the ref 5' away watching the play doesn't throw a flag, but the ref 15 yards back down the field that can't see shit throws a pass interference flag? Seriously?)


----------



## evo7ution (Nov 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> (Seriously, could you explain to me how the ref 5' away watching the play doesn't throw a flag, but the ref 15 yards back down the field that can't see shit throws a pass interference flag? Seriously?)


Lots of mistakes by refs this year.


Couple of notifications:
- Refs and helmet-to-helmet -collisions are drawing a lot of attention from game itself. Not a good thing.
- No real SB contender yet. Maybe Pats, but they are not invincible either. Last couple of years there has been one or two teams with 10-0 or 9-1 record at this point, playing high level every sunday with no collapses.
- Indianapolis will rise.
- M.Vick. Some love him, others hate. But gotta love what he is doing on the field. What will happen to Kolb now?
- Jets. Cant believe em. Houston, Browns ja Lions kept em close, and for two of those teams basically handed victory to jets by committing stupid mistakes (fumble, penalty ect). Jets are lucky to be 8-2... but at last, it doesn't matter, victory is a victory. But they are not convincing me.
- AFC north offers two teams that play hard; Ravens and Steelers. Like em both, but hate steelers. Great team though, and could go all the way. Again. Damn.
- NFC west 
- Couple of fun games this week, which will give information how good each team really is: GB vs ATL (Matt is home, which is usually a good thing to ATL) TB vs BAL (both are 7-3, BAL should take this, but bucs ain't making it easy), PHI vs CHI (both 7-3, chicago has played only two games agaist teams which have winning record, Vick is on fire)
- AFC > NFC again... but cap ain't so big this year.

edit: typos


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2010)

God, NFL network game coverage is just... bad.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> God, NFL network game coverage is just... bad.



Yeah, sometimes I get upset that I miss the games on the NFLNetwork, but then I remember that fact you just stated. Typically, the games have no emotional bearing on me, whether it be my team or fantasy, so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2010)

Source: Denver Broncos to give quarterback Tim Tebow to get first NFL start - ESPN

This could be interesting.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like to thank Desean Jackson for saving my bacon in the fantasy playoffs two weeks in a row.


----------



## coldm51 (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Source: Denver Broncos to give quarterback Tim Tebow to get first NFL start - ESPN
> 
> This could be interesting.


 Getting the Call Now he is the starter because of Orton's uncertain status.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 3, 2011)

<------- NFC West Champs 

I'm going to my first playoff game ever next week. Anything can happen.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> <------- NFC West Champs
> 
> I'm going to my first playoff game ever next week. Anything can happen.



No, it can't. I watched the game week 11. Add to that, all of their losses have been by more than 2 touchdowns, and they've allowed 97 points more than they've scored. Their presence in the playoffs, especially hosting a game, is a joke. The two 10-6 teams that should be in the postseason beat them by a combined score of 79-22. New Orleans will run through them like poop through a goose, and they'll be sitting at home where they should have been all along.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 4, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> No, it can't. I watched the game week 11. Add to that, all of their losses have been by more than 2 touchdowns, and they've allowed 97 points more than they've scored. Their presence in the playoffs, especially hosting a game, is a joke. The two 10-6 teams that should be in the postseason beat them by a combined score of 79-22. New Orleans will run through them like poop through a goose, and they'll be sitting at home where they should have been all along.


 
Yeah, you can rattle off all the stats, and I won't for one second say I think the Hawks will win, but it wouldn't be a huge shock to me if they did. Qwest Field is a tough stadium for opposing teams, and it'll likely be cold and rainy. The Seahawks beat Chicago in Chicago this year in a very solid game. The Saints lost to Arizona and Cleveland this year. If the Hawks show up to play, it could be a better game than most people think it will be - that's all I'll say about that.

As far as if the Hawks deserve to be there - well, they don't. As a season ticket holder, I can tell you they're just not very good this year. Its a rebuilding year that has also been riddled with injuries and they're not even close to firing on all cylinders. It really was a rebuilding year for all of the teams in the NFC West -Bradford appears to be the only franchise QB in the division and he'll need another year or two to really hit his stride. It sucks for Tampa and the Giants, but the rules are the rules and I'll be there on Saturday hoping to see a big upset.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2011)

That's all well and good, but the fact of the matter is they are without question the worst team ever to make the playoffs, don't belong there, and will be one and done. 

Facts:
The 2010 Seattle Seahawks: Worst. Playoff. Team. Ever? - NYTimes.com

My favorite part of that whole article is that they would be favored by only 3 points over the 2008 Detroit Lions, who went 0-16


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 4, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> My favorite part of that whole article is that they would be favored by only 3 points over the 2008 Detroit Lions, who went 0-16


 
Ouch! The Hawks are not good this year, but I'd like to think they'd beat up the 2008 Lions by more than three. They were able to put ample beatings on the Cards (twice) and the Panthers.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Ouch! The Hawks are not good this year, but I'd like to think they'd beat up the 2008 Lions by more than three. They were able to put ample beatings on the Cards (twice) and the Panthers.



Hahaha I hate to tell you, bro, but I wouldn't be hanging my hat on victories over a pair of teams 5-11 and 2-14 respectively. That's definitely no playoff resumé  That said, it is the system, as ridiculous as the outcome is, and i'm a bitter Bucs fan angry at the Kellen Winslow offensive pass interference call in the endzone that cost us a victory against Detroit, and subsequently an outright playoff birth. Your apology doesn't make it right, NFL.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha, yeah I brought those up more to illustrate that I think they could beat up the 2008 Lions. As a fellow bitter sports fan (it's never easy here in Seattle, none of us have forgotten Super Bowl 40... or that once upon a time we had a basketball team) I'll defend and root for my Seahawks until the end. At least it beats watching women's basketball (I'm told our team has won two championships?).


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Ha, yeah I brought those up more to illustrate that I think they could beat up the 2008 Lions. As a fellow bitter sports fan (it's never easy here in Seattle, none of us have forgotten Super Bowl 40... or that once upon a time we had a basketball team) I'll defend and root for my Seahawks until the end. At least it beats watching women's basketball (I'm told our team has won two championships?).



 I couldn't tell ya cause I don't watch women's basketball. I'd rather watch flies fuck. When I think of the Seahawks, I think of "We want the ball. We're gonna score" haha. The Sonics thing is equally frustrating to me because growing up, I loved that team and Shawn Kemp was my favorite player. I still to this day don't have a favorite team in the NBA, just favorite players. Hopefully, one of these days when they contract some of these meaningless franchises (Charlotte and Golden State for example), they'll put a team back in Seattle.

On a side note, I'm not saying they would win or even be close, but the 2008 Detroit Lions weren't as bad as their record. They played hard and really should have won a couple games. I saw a hell of a lot more effort out of that team than I did out of the Panthers and Cowboys this season haha.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2011)

I approve of the old Buccaneer's logo avatar.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> I approve of the old Buccaneer's logo avatar.



Thank ya! I approve of them starting to wear them again and acknowledge their existence


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 5, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> "We want the ball. We're gonna score"


 


Oh, and +1 on the old Bucs logo.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Oh, and +1 on the old Bucs logo.



 I do like Hasselbeck, and I appreciated his stones in that scenario. Unfortunately, Al Harris showed him exactly what he thought about that.

I'm typically not one to get sports logo tattoos (I do have a Dallas Stars themed "C" on my chest), but if I were, I would get that winking pirate that used to adorn the uniforms of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. Perhaps I will someday if I have more money than I know what to do with.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 5, 2011)

So no one else wants to talk playoffs? 

Its a little sad that the Hawks/Saints game is the only one getting talked about here. The NFC looks to be totally up for grabs. I'm thinking Atlanta will come out on top, but I wouldn't count out Indy. I'm not too impressed with Chicago. I'm not sure if anyone can beat New England in the AFC. The Steelers look pretty good.. but.. man... I hate the Steelers.

So who is everyone rooting for?


----------



## potatohead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a Seattle fan, and I will definately watch, I just don't think they'll win. Karma should redeem them for what happened in SBXL, but I can't see that happening, lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> So no one else wants to talk playoffs?
> 
> Its a little sad that the Hawks/Saints game is the only one getting talked about here. The NFC looks to be totally up for grabs. I'm thinking Atlanta will come out on top, but I wouldn't count out Indy. I'm not too impressed with Chicago. I'm not sure if anyone can beat New England in the AFC. The Steelers look pretty good.. but.. man... I hate the Steelers.
> 
> So who is everyone rooting for?



The Steelers called, they hate you too 

I think my location answers the "who am I rooting for" question...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 6, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The Steelers called, they hate you too
> 
> I think my location answers the "who am I rooting for" question...


 
Yeah, you've got to be rooting for the Seahawks because you feel so bad about that sham of a football game called Super Bowl XL, right?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Yeah, you've got to be rooting for the Seahawks because you feel so bad about that sham of a football game called Super Bowl XL, right?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 8, 2011)

As much as the Seahawks didn't deserve to be in the playoffs, they certainly deserve to stay. I am shocked they won, but they stepped up. I can't wait to mercilessly ridicule a huge Saints fan at work.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 8, 2011)

Bwaha!

One of the most entertaining football games I have seen in a long time. Freaking awesome. Lynch's 65 yard run at the end was pure gold.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 9, 2011)

Who dat?

Man, what an afternoon at Qwest Field. Matt Hasselbeck looked like his 2005 self. And that run by Lynch... Beast Mode!

I'm so glad the Hawks came out to play. We're 1-0 now. That's the only record right now.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool little blurb about how the crowd caused a measurable seismic tremor after Marshawn Lynch's TD on Saturday:

Seahawks' '12th man' rumble caused quake reading - Game On!: Covering the Latest Sports News

That was all me.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 11, 2011)

@ Eagles loss on Sunday. That was music to my eyes.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Cool little blurb about how the crowd caused a measurable seismic tremor after Marshawn Lynch's TD on Saturday:
> 
> Seahawks' '12th man' rumble caused quake reading - Game On!: Covering the Latest Sports News
> 
> That was all me.



Told you not to have the burritos


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 11, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Told you not to have the burritos


 
Can't help it man, the Mexican food place is right next to my section.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jan 11, 2011)

Only one thing to say...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 11, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Only one thing to say...
> 
> View attachment 18247


 
These guys?







Go Hawks!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to pretend I see the Steelers going the distance, but playing the Ravens and probably the Patriots back to back I'm not holding my breath  Then again a lot is going to depend on how healthy they've gotten since most of the starting offensive line was out.

Regardless, Go Steelers!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I'd love to pretend I see the Steelers going the distance, but playing the Ravens and probably the Patriots back to back I'm not holding my breath  Then again a lot is going to depend on how healthy they've gotten since most of the starting offensive line was out.
> 
> Regardless, Go Steelers!


 
I'd like to see the Ravens go to the Super Bowl, but I think the Steelers will eke out a win this weekend. The Pats ought to take care of the Jets and the AFC championship game should be a really good one. Basically, I'll root for the Seahawks and whoever is playing the Steelers.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 12, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> I'd like to see the Ravens go to the Super Bowl, but I think the Steelers will eke out a win this weekend. The Pats ought to take care of the Jets and the AFC championship game should be a really good one. Basically, I'll root for the Seahawks and whoever is playing the Steelers.



This bitterness does not become you 

Yeah if the Steelers have gotten healthy they should beat the Ravens. The Pats, while I can't stand them, present a hell of a challenge. Should be a good couple of games.

I'm figuring the Seahawks will be out this round, they got their fluke win last week


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jan 12, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I'm figuring the Seahawks will be out this round, they got their fluke win last week



You got that right ! 

I'm looking forward to all the playoff games this weekend, and even if we've seen the same match ups over and over it's still interesting to see who will do what.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, the Bears are 10 point favorites. I think it'll at least be a closer game than that. I don't think I'd necessarily pick the Hawks as the winner, but I don't see Chicago covering the spread. So who wants to fly down to Vegas this weekend and place a bet for me?


----------



## potatohead (Jan 12, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Wow, the Bears are 10 point favorites. I think it'll at least be a closer game than that. I don't think I'd necessarily pick the Hawks as the winner, but I don't see Chicago covering the spread. So who wants to fly down to Vegas this weekend and place a bet for me?


 
I'd place that bet, too.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2011)

Ravens


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Ravens



What a bizarre game. The Ravens were totally in control and just had to hold on, but instead they just completely self destructed and handed the game to the Steelers. Critical drops by Boldin and Housh really didn't help Flacco out at all. Ahh well, looks like Green Bay is continuing to roll. GB and Seattle victories this weekend would bring the NFC championship game to Qwest Field.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 15, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> What a bizarre game. The Ravens were totally in control and just had to hold on, but instead they just completely self destructed and handed the game to the Steelers. Critical drops by Boldin and Housh really didn't help Flacco out at all. Ahh well, looks like Green Bay is continuing to roll. GB and Seattle victories this weekend would bring the NFC championship game to Qwest Field.



You are really hoping for the universe to implode, aren't you


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> What a bizarre game. The Ravens were totally in control and just had to hold on, but instead they just completely self destructed and handed the game to the Steelers. Critical drops by Boldin and Housh really didn't help Flacco out at all. Ahh well, looks like Green Bay is continuing to roll. GB and Seattle victories this weekend would bring the NFC championship game to Qwest Field.



Yeah definitely. Then again they started getting to Flacco early in the second, and he rattles fairly easily against the Steelers


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 16, 2011)

Ouch. Decent game by Hasselbeck but no help from the receivers or the defense. 

Oh well, we all saw it coming. Time to jump on the Green Bay bandwagon. I'd like to see the Jets hang on over the Pats too.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 16, 2011)

22-11 with less then 6 to go and Jets have the ball! Who else is rooting for the Jets?!


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 16, 2011)

Pats are playing like frauds. Steelers, however, will probably not fold so easily.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 16, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Pats are playing like frauds. Steelers, however, will probably not fold so easily.


Probably, but this is awesome.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate the Jets, I hate the Steelers, and I hate Chicago... So let's go Green Bay!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2011)

Jets


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 24, 2011)

The Super Bowl looks like a really great matchup. Should be an awesome game... unless the Steelers win. Go Pack!


----------



## avenger (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a bills fan... feel my pain.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 26, 2011)

avenger said:


> I am a bills fan... feel my pain.


 
Thanks for Marshawn Lynch.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 26, 2011)

Pack will win the SuperBowl. Aaron Rogers is on fire, defense is outstanding, best group of recievers (playing in Texas Stadium turf/dome), and now with running game... The Steelers are a tough team no doubt, but I can't see thier secondary matching up.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jan 26, 2011)

I dunno, Aaron Rodgers wasn't really one fire in the second half of the game on Sunday, however, the same can be said about Ben as well. It will be a hell of a game but I don't think the Packers can take down the Steelers.

Just have to wait and see I suppose. Let's go Steelers!


----------



## potatohead (Jan 27, 2011)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I dunno, Aaron Rodgers wasn't really one fire in the second half of the game on Sunday, however, the same can be said about Ben as well. It will be a hell of a game but I don't think the Packers can take down the Steelers.
> 
> Just have to wait and see I suppose. Let's go Steelers!


 
Rodgers also got freaking lambasted in the face by Peppers, too. I think that affected his play afterwards.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 31, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> Pack will win the SuperBowl. Aaron Rogers is on fire, defense is outstanding, best group of recievers (playing in Texas Stadium turf/dome), and now with running game... The Steelers are a tough team no doubt, but I can't see thier secondary matching up.



 

Not saying they can't win, but there is no way Green Bay is going to put on an offensive show. Steeler's D is much better than Chicago (yeah, I said it). I think Green Bay will be lucky to match the 21 points the put up on Chicago (I'm even giving them the defensive touchdown).


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh hey, the Superbowl is today.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh hey, the Superbowl is today.


Packers!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh hey, the Superbowl is today.



Steelers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## numberonejrio (Feb 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I think Green Bay will be lucky to match the 21 points the put up on Chicago.



So yeah, about that.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 6, 2011)

21-3


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2011)

21-10 end of half... it ain't over yet


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 6, 2011)

Fergie so ruined half time. She totally ruined Sweet Child O' Mine. Axl sings that better when he's drunker then hell and high as a kite.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2011)

Bleh 21 points on turnovers


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lets go packers!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Packers can pull it off....or at least I hope so. Come on guys.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers win..

Don't worry Pittsburgh fans - I still love the Stillers


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to Greenbay 

Not a good day for Pittsburgh sports teams


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry Ben Rapelisberger but when are you going to learn that no means no?... no 3rd Superbowl ring for you!


----------



## ScottyB724 (Feb 7, 2011)

UGGGHHH ARRR. Die hard Bears fan. Feel my sorrow.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 7, 2011)

numberonejrio said:


> So yeah, about that.



Well, I wasn't planning on Rothlesberger giving the game on a silver platter. 

Oh well, my night still went well. Good food and plenty of beer. I also won twice on a giant ass game of squares. I bought 2 squares for $20 and won the 1st and 3rd quarters, for a total of $500. 

It was funny, cause I was at the cousin of a friends and didn't know anyone. People were buying 5, 6, 7 squares at a time. The new guy buys 2 and wins 2 of the quarters.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 8, 2011)

So a botched anthem, terrible commercials, and the worst halftime show I think I've ever seen. Thank God the game was good.


----------

